# Source: T-Mac Being Shopped (Update on T-Mac)



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Houston also seems to be very active in trade talk, particularly in trying to move Tracy McGrady we’re told. McGrady will be out for the first 20-30 games of the regular season, but there is some thought that he might be able to help a playoff team down the stretch, particularly since he’s in a contract year. Its tough to see how many teams would be able to absorb the 20+ million dollars he’s owed next season. The New York Knicks might be one of them. Houston would be looking for a shooting guard in return.


http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Word-on-the-Street-June-16th-3263/



> Of course, the Rockets would like to get good value to McGrady. And the Knicks want better value for their $20+ million. Trading McGrady for a draft pick would seem like an option, but ultimately a step back in their title pursuit. For that reason, the Rockets should stay relatively quiet next week. GM Daryl Morey may make a shrewd deal to unload salary, possibly for a future pick, but the Rockets would be wise not to trade its established players for an inexperienced question mark.
> 
> But a rookie could just be the icing on the cake of a large trade. It’s purely speculation, but Rip Hamilton’s a name oft-mentioned as being on the block. Should the Pistons offer a package including Hamilton and its first round pick for Mac, the Rockets would be enticed to accept.


http://www.slamonline.com/online/nba/2009/06/source-t-mac-being-shopped/


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*

OMG! I think this is good news! I hate to see T-Mac go, but what I hate more is seeing him try only to get the same results.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*

I know it is all rumors at this juncture in the offseason but, a lot of interesting scenarios could play out of if one of those rumors were to pass.

I think it is pretty much a no brainer if Detroit offered Rip/the 15th pick/Kwame/Johnson as someone else suggested in the Rip thread. (Sorry, I forgot who!) This gives us our backup center, starting SG, still allows us to consider whether or not to keep Artest, and lets Daryl work his draft magic with the 15th pick.

The supposed NY inquiry is where it could get more complicated. If NY offered Harrington/Cuttino/and the 8th pick this could be interesting too. Houston gets another SF that can score the ball, I believe we would get some kind of exception to sign another player because Mobley is done, and we get the 8th pick in the draft. Daryl could go in all kinds of directions here. We could sign a guy like Zaza to backup Yao, resign Artest and then try and work an S&T for someone like Mike Miller. We should stil have money left over with the Cuttino exception to sign one more player.

This is all speculation on my part. Can someone confirm the Cuttino thing for me too?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*

Mobley retired with a heart condition.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*



> Mobley retired with a heart condition.


Aren't there salary/cap implications attached to his contract despite his retirement? How does that work? By retiring does he just lose out on the rest of that salary and the team is off the hook?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*

I'm for NOT to trade t-mac NOW.
I for one would love to see our team with a fully healthy t-mac integrated into the team.
And for giving him a second chance, In which gives our team AND t-mac another chance before deciding if we want him or not.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*



mtlk said:


> I'm for NOT to trade t-mac NOW.
> I for one would love to see our team with a fully healthy t-mac integrated into the team.
> And for giving him a second chance, In which gives our team AND t-mac another chance before deciding if we want him or not.


Yeah unless we get something of real value in a trade I'd rather keep this team together. And by real value I don't mean someone who doesn't play defense and it a 4th option on a good team who's past his prime like Richard Hamilton, and I don't mean like the 15th pick in the draft. It would have to be top 3 to be real value. Freaking Shane Battier netted the 8th pick. Tmac is worth way more than that.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*

if you ever watched a Pistons game, you would know Rip is a first option and has been for years, even when Chauncey got the green light with Flip, more than half the plays are drawn for him, his defense isn't great but he doesnt get burned half as much as some overrated defenders

Rip is exactly what the Rockets need, he would be a 2nd option, now if only Adelman can find a way to get entry passes to Yao, this team would go far


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*

A lot of people could say we need this and we need that, but none of these proposed deals give us what a half-assed T-Mac can give us. What we need is a playmaker from the backcourt, and T-Mac is that guy. Not Rip, not Prince, not Redd, not anyone on the Knicks.

If you gonna trade T-Mac, Vince is the best bet from a talent standpoint and based on our needs. Vince is a capable playmaker, though he's not a PG level playmaker like T-Mac.

I'm willing to wait it out on T-Mac. If the deadline comes in February and he's still moping around then find a deal. But as of this minute I'm all for keeping him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*

T-Mac doesn't have much real world value to Houston or anyone else as a basketball player.He had the mfs late in the season and he's not going to be on the floor until late in the season next year.Even then he's unlikely to be more than a shell of himself until the start of the 2010-2011 season,when he shall no longer be under contract to the rockets.In all truth what are the odds that he's ever more than a shell of what he was even when he was an oft injured second tier star.


His huge expiring contract does have value and there is a number of teams that are certain to be interested in the cap relief it would provide going into the 2010 free agent season.Only reason to actually keep him would be for your own cap relief.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*

I seriously doubt Tmac will be back before new years. Also, when he does come back I dont think he can really contribute much if at all. He's toast. If we can et a decent package deal, I am all for trading him ASAP.

And even if he does come back, he probably isnt going to resign here in Houston anyway. He's been ripped left and right from the Houston fans, and I think he's going to want to get out of town. 

Granted if he walks out, sure we get the cap releif, but if some good comes along why not go for it? I mean are we honestly going to get something big in 2010 anyway? Probably not. I would rather take advantage of struggling teams and see if we could pluck some of their talent away. Tmac's contract trade wise is worth more than his contract when it expires to us.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> A lot of people could say we need this and we need that, but none of these proposed deals give us what a half-assed T-Mac can give us. What we need is a playmaker from the backcourt, and T-Mac is that guy. Not Rip, not Prince, not Redd, not anyone on the Knicks.
> 
> If you gonna trade T-Mac, Vince is the best bet from a talent standpoint and based on our needs. Vince is a capable playmaker, though he's not a PG level playmaker like T-Mac.
> 
> I'm willing to wait it out on T-Mac. If the deadline comes in February and he's still moping around then find a deal. But as of this minute I'm all for keeping him.


We need someone for the whole season. Not 30 games. This team is built around Yao Ming. It takes practice to learn to play with him. Passing the ball into the post, capitalizing on fronting defenses or a packed paint, knowing the types of passes you can throw him when he is moving, on defense funneling your opponent into him... these are all skills that it takes time to develop. Again and again we have seen players come into this side and struggle with this stuff. 

Despite the illusion of youth that Brooks, Landry and Lowry bring, this team's window is very small. Yao may already be declining. Barring cataclysmic changes, without a dominant Yao, Houston is going nowhere. We need to try to win in this season coming up. For the best chances of that happening, it would be best to have a stable lineup throughout the year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*

Vince is the only realistic player that makes sense.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*

T-Mac + future first rounder for Antawn Jamison + #5 pick + Brendan Haywood


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*

I would all about brining Vince over here to Houston.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*



Gotham2krazy said:


> T-Mac + future first rounder for Antawn Jamison + #5 pick + Brendan Haywood


I would do this trade. I also wouldn't mind vc at all either .


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*



Gotham2krazy said:


> T-Mac + future first rounder for Antawn Jamison + #5 pick + Brendan Haywood


i am drooling at the thought but highly doubt it, both those players are very serviceable and worth far more than an expiring


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*

not a chance that washington does that.Basketball wise all they'd be giving up three things that are each more valuable than McGrady would be worth.You don't get that much value for an expiring.You would be doing very well if you got #5 and Heywood.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*

The problem with nearly all trade ideas for a team that are invented by that team's fans is that they are absurdly one-sided. It feels a lot better to suggest a trade that improves your team greatly than one whose impact is only marginal.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*



mtlk said:


> I'm for NOT to trade t-mac NOW.
> I for one would love to see our team with a fully healthy t-mac integrated into the team.
> And for giving him a second chance, In which gives our team AND t-mac another chance before deciding if we want him or not.


if i thought there was even a small chance that the rockets would be getting a fully healthy tmac if they just waited around, i'd be completely against the idea of trading tmac. but the reality is that you can't expect a fully healthy tmac.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*



Hakeem said:


> The problem with nearly all trade ideas for a team that are invented by that team's fans is that they are absurdly one-sided. It feels a lot better to suggest a trade that improves your team greatly than one whose impact is only marginal.


Exactly... I haven't seen a single realistic scenario. 

Rip + Prince for T-Mac
T-Mac + future first rounder for Antawn Jamison + #5 pick + Brendan Haywood

LMAO!!! You can't even get those done in NBA2k


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*

T-Mac to Dallas for Josh Howard, Antoine Wright and Jerry Stackhouse
T-Mac to Chicago for Luol Deng, Tim Thomas and Jerome James
T-Mac to Milwaukee for Richard Jefferson and Dan Gadzuric
T-Mac to Cleveland for Delonte West, Ben Wallace and Sasha Pavlovic
T-Mac to Minnesota for Mike Miller and Brian Cardinal

That's all I got. I think all of those would be better than keeping T-Mac, to be honest. He clearly just doesn't fit well on this team. You'd be better off adding a consistently healthy wing to go alongside Artest and Battier.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*



Damian Necronamous said:


> *T-Mac to Dallas for Josh Howard, Antoine Wright and Jerry Stackhouse*
> T-Mac to Chicago for Luol Deng, Tim Thomas and Jerome James
> T-Mac to Milwaukee for Richard Jefferson and Dan Gadzuric
> T-Mac to Cleveland for Delonte West, Ben Wallace and Sasha Pavlovic
> ...


That's the only one I'd go for despite my hatred for Josh Howard.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...g=aw-jeffersontrade062309&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

If the Spurs can get that with the expirings of freaking 38 year old Bowen, Oberto and Kurt Thomas then we should be able to get a lot more than some of the junk that's been discussed in this thread for Tmac. The Spurs didn't even have to take back a horrible contract as it only has 2 years remaining.

This also improves the Spurs who if they have a healthy Duncan, Parker, and Ginobli are still probably the best team in the West.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*



lakeshows said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...g=aw-jeffersontrade062309&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
> 
> If the Spurs can get that with the expirings of freaking 38 year old Bowen, Oberto and Kurt Thomas then we should be able to get a lot more than some of the junk that's been discussed in this thread for Tmac. The Spurs didn't even have to take back a horrible contract as it only has 2 years remaining.
> 
> This also improves the Spurs who if they have a healthy Duncan, Parker, and Ginobli are still probably the best team in the West.


Agree!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*

I would like a PG, who can defend and rack up more than 8 assists a game.
I just think thats our weakest position. Plus a backup C.

But I feel like I am just repeating myself.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*



hroz said:


> I would like a PG, who can defend and rack up more than 8 assists a game.
> I just think thats our weakest position. Plus a backup C.
> 
> But I feel like I am just repeating myself.


PG our weakest position?

Where we need help is at C, since we only have Yao right now. And someone that can create shots from outside (T-Mac?)

I don't think Morey is looking for an upgrade to our point guards. We'll go into the season with Brooks and Lowry, and hope they form a duo like Scola and Landry.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*

I see no PG issue. If your backup C is 6'6" then it should be obvious what the biggest need is.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*

If Phoenix throws in it's first round pick then I make the Stoudamire/Barbosa/#14 pick for Mac/Landry/Brooks deal.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*

The ideal situation for Houston with Yao's injury concern would be to continue trying to work a deal with Detroit for a resigned Rasheed/Rip/#15 for TMac/Brooks or Landry.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*

This is the only trade I'd approve

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=krzujk


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*



jdiggidy said:


> If Phoenix throws in it's first round pick then I make the Stoudamire/Barbosa/#14 pick for Mac/Landry/Brooks deal.



Yes,with Yao injury concern,I wouldve taken his deal.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*

I think tonight will be big night for ROCKETS.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*



> While on the subject of McGrady, he has taken his first on-court steps in his rehab. It is, by design, not much, just some light cuts, set shots and free throws. Reports are pretty optimistic, with McGrady's leg strength particularly encouraging.


Update on T-Mac


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Source: T-Mac Being Shopped*



Cornholio said:


> Update on T-Mac


with Tmac healthy and playing we might actually win some (regular season) games


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

A 75% T-Mac gets us in the playoffs easily esp with the supporting cast we have.


----------

